# Jerky Rookie



## hdbeavis88 (Dec 3, 2012)

So I am tired of paying someone to make jerky out of my wild game, venison in particular. I have tried a couple of test runs using ground 93% Ground Sirloin. I have tried several different thicknesses with my jerky shooter. No matter how thin I go I can't get the middle to not be pink without overdrying the meat and being to tough. Is it normal/safe to have some pink in the middle? I know there are alot of concerns with bacteria, ecoli etc with Jerky so don't want to get the family sick.  BTW I am using a dehydrator.......


----------



## dward51 (Dec 3, 2012)

Are you using cure?  It will turn the meat pink from the chemical reaction in the curing process.  Can you post a photo of what you are talking about when you say pink center.  Also are you making sticks or flat jerky in the shooter?

I see you are using a dehydrator and not a smoker so that will figure in too.  I'm not sure what the answer is, but someone will probably jump in here soon.


----------



## hdbeavis88 (Dec 3, 2012)

image.jpg



__ hdbeavis88
__ Dec 3, 2012


----------



## hdbeavis88 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes I am using a cure. I bought a seasoning/cure kit. 2tsp of seasoning and 2tsp of cure per/lb of meat. Mixed with a 1/4 of ice water and mixed until meat was sticky. Put in fridge overnight. Laid out into flat pieces. I have a very simple dehydrator that I was given a couple of years ago but never used. I will invest in a better one if I am confident it is worth it/necessary. It was in for 14 hours trying to get pink out. I took it out when it was getting to the point it wasn't going to be good. It tastes great. Outside is brown but center is still "raw meat" colored so a little skeptical. Keep trying to upload photo from my phone but it is putting in as a link not picture. I will try saving it on computer then posting


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not sure about what the temps are in a dehydrator , in my smoker I know the meat is 140-165* I like my jerky rare, I treat it like lunch meat, I keep the jerky vacuum sealed and frozen, after I open a pack I refrigerate about a week ,
       I think your in good shape, but just like anything it will spoil if left out


----------

